# Menu Arresto del sistema

## gjiptbtxdioc

ciao ragazzi, è la prima volta che scrivo. Spero che abbiate pazienza con me  :Very Happy: 

Sapete come avere quel comodissimo menu di arresto presente in Ubuntu? Quel riquadro dove si può scegliere tra arresto, riavvia, sospendi ecc

Grazie in anticipo

----------

## codadilupo

... installa ubuntu  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## gjiptbtxdioc

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ... installa ubuntu 
> 
> Coda

 

sarebbe una soluzione...

altre idee?

----------

## djinnZ

mente coda mestamente si avvia ad incrociare i legni della croce (anche se la tentazione era forte, mi sono trattenuto a stento) mi sa che quello che cerchi è una funzione di kde o di gnome, hai installato uno dei due ed abilitato il login grafico od a cosa altro ti riferisci?

----------

## riverdragon

A quanto ricordi io il menu di logout di ubuntu è semplicemente un'unione dei menu di logout e di arresto del sistema che fanno parte di gnome (immagino tu ti riferisca a questo DE). Penso che sia qualcosa che hanno implementato loro.

Cerca (o fai tu stesso) un'immagine di cosa intendi.

----------

## gjiptbtxdioc

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> A quanto ricordi io il menu di logout di ubuntu è semplicemente un'unione dei menu di logout e di arresto del sistema che fanno parte di gnome (immagino tu ti riferisca a questo DE). Penso che sia qualcosa che hanno implementato loro.
> 
> Cerca (o fai tu stesso) un'immagine di cosa intendi.

 

si è esattamente la finestra di logout! E' troppo comoda per farne a meno. Magari è un pacchetto di gnome da installare...però chissà qual'è

http://www.manucornet.net/ubuntu/JPEG/Logout_dialog.png

----------

## riverdragon

Hai bisogno che nel dialog per arrestare il sistema ci siano anche le funzioni per terminare la sessione o ti interessano quelle per sospendere/ibernare?

Per il primo caso non so aiutarti; per il secondo basta che abiliti le relative voci nel kernel, io ho "sospendi" (che equivale allo standby) di fianco a "riavvia" e ho disabilitato "iberna" perché non funzionava bene.

http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/7839/schermatagnomepaneljs8.png

----------

## codadilupo

aho', ragassuoli, mica era una battuta: come si vede dai due screenshot le due finestrelle sono parecchio differenti, per quanto implementino i medesimi 'bottonicini'. Bottoncini che - se il lavoro è stato fatto bene dall'inizio - sono presenti un qualsiasi installazione di gnome, nella versione di gentoo. Per avere invece la finestrella alla ubuntu style, mi sa che l'unica è proprio installarsi ubuntu (a meno di incocciare il pacchetto deb-src relativo, e farsi l'ebuild  :Wink: )

Coda

----------

## riverdragon

Ma infatti, lo dicevo anche io. Però se non è la "grafica alla ubuntu" che gli serve, bensì la possibilità di sospendere/ibernare il sistema da questo dialog, è già tutto disponibile.

----------

## gjiptbtxdioc

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Ma infatti, lo dicevo anche io. Però se non è la "grafica alla ubuntu" che gli serve, bensì la possibilità di sospendere/ibernare il sistema da questo dialog, è già tutto disponibile.

 

i bottoncini non sono un problema, a me interessa la grafica

----------

## Kernel78

 *gjiptbtxdioc wrote:*   

> E' troppo comoda per farne a meno.

 

 *gjiptbtxdioc wrote:*   

>  *riverdragon wrote:*   Ma infatti, lo dicevo anche io. Però se non è la "grafica alla ubuntu" che gli serve, bensì la possibilità di sospendere/ibernare il sistema da questo dialog, è già tutto disponibile. 
> 
> i bottoncini non sono un problema, a me interessa la grafica

 

Mi sfugge quale sia la comodità di avere una grafica rispetto ad un'altra ...

----------

## randomaze

La via hardcore dovrebbe essere quella di farsi uno script con gnome-extra/zenity...

----------

## gjiptbtxdioc

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *gjiptbtxdioc wrote:*   E' troppo comoda per farne a meno. 
> 
>  *gjiptbtxdioc wrote:*    *riverdragon wrote:*   Ma infatti, lo dicevo anche io. Però se non è la "grafica alla ubuntu" che gli serve, bensì la possibilità di sospendere/ibernare il sistema da questo dialog, è già tutto disponibile. 
> 
> i bottoncini non sono un problema, a me interessa la grafica 
> ...

 

la comodità solitamente è una cosa soggettiva. Counque avere tutti i "bottoncini" in un'unica finestra è comodo, e poi la grafica è molto carina

----------

## bandreabis

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> aho', ragassuoli, mica era una battuta: come si vede dai due screenshot le due finestrelle sono parecchio differenti, per quanto implementino i medesimi 'bottonicini'. Bottoncini che - se il lavoro è stato fatto bene dall'inizio - sono presenti un qualsiasi installazione di gnome, nella versione di gentoo. Per avere invece la finestrella alla ubuntu style, mi sa che l'unica è proprio installarsi ubuntu (a meno di incocciare il pacchetto deb-src relativo, e farsi l'ebuild )
> 
> Coda

 

E per kde?

Qualcuno lo usa?

Il mio problema ora è il wireless ma ora che mi va il suspend su RAM mi piacerebbe avere un menu del genere... senza grafiche particolari.

----------

## Manwhe

Ciao,

uso kde e se il risparmio energetico e' attivato trovu quelle funzioni come quelle di winzoz, quando non uso la de faccio il tutto tramite quingy  :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *gjiptbtxdioc wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *gjiptbtxdioc wrote:*   E' troppo comoda per farne a meno. 
> 
>  *gjiptbtxdioc wrote:*    *riverdragon wrote:*   Ma infatti, lo dicevo anche io. Però se non è la "grafica alla ubuntu" che gli serve, bensì la possibilità di sospendere/ibernare il sistema da questo dialog, è già tutto disponibile. 
> 
> i bottoncini non sono un problema, a me interessa la grafica 
> ...

 

Avere i "bottoncini" insieme può essere comodo, avere una grafica che piace può essere gratificante ma non capisco come possa essere comodo ...

----------

## riverdragon

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> La via hardcore dovrebbe essere quella di farsi uno script con gnome-extra/zenity...

 Mi sembra abbastanza semplicistico zenity per una grafica del genere, a meno che le opzioni mostrate dall'help dell'applicazione non siano solo una parte di quelle utilizzabili.

Direi che è una finestra in gtk-<linguaggio qualsiasi>.

----------

## bandreabis

 *Manwhe wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> uso kde e se il risparmio energetico e' attivato trovu quelle funzioni come quelle di winzoz, quando non uso la de faccio il tutto tramite quingy 

 

Fino al 2.6.23 non ho avuto questa funzione... ora che son passato al 2.6.24(-r4) devo vedere... credo di aver spento con "sudo halt".

Vediamo stasera.

EDIT: no, ho attivato il risparmio energetico, ma niente.

Che impostazioni devo guardare per capire cosa mi manca?

----------

